# What do I used to remove an uncured plastisol stain.



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I have some jeans and t-shirts with plastisol stains. It doesn't come out in the washing machine.

I don't have a spot removal gun or the fancy cleaning fluid.

I thought I saw a thread on here about hydrogen peroxide, but I can't find it now. What is the best way to get it out of my clothes (and one spot on my carpet).


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

you can try using your screen wash, but sounds like you need to order a can of C-60 spray, it will shoot it right out of your clothes & carpet, plus will come in handy while printing as it will likely save you a lot of t-shirts.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Either but a spot gun and fluid or cure the ink and call it the newest fashion and maybe you can sell some just like it....


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

studog79 said:


> Either but a spot gun and fluid or cure the ink and call it the newest fashion and maybe you can sell some just like it....


This isn't for shirts I'm making, it is for the clothes I wear while screen printing. My garage is a disaster and I got plastisol everywhere. I'm in the process of doing some re-wiring and moving stuff to a self-storage place. Eventually it will be nice and tidy and I won't have plastisol everywhere.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

What is c-60 and where do I buy it from?

Thanks,



n.signia said:


> you can try using your screen wash, but sounds like you need to order a can of C-60 spray, it will shoot it right out of your clothes & carpet, plus will come in handy while printing as it will likely save you a lot of t-shirts.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Use what ever you use to remove the ink from the screens when reclaiming them. As for the clothes you wear while screen printing run them down the dryer and cure it and wear them that way or get a spray gun and spray them out.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

C-60 is screen clog remover. Go to the hardware store in the electrical section, look for an aerosol can called "contact cleaner" or something similar, it's pretty much the same thing.

Use it outside. No guarantee on the outcome, but the ink will almost certainly come off.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't have a spot cleaning gun yet either. I came across this stuff at Hudson's (a outlet type warehouse store in the area), it's called Krud Kutter. This stuff will remove anything! I use it when I get a spot of ink on items by accident when screenprinting. As far as your clothes, I just wear the same things when I'm screenprinting and not worry about it. I look like a painter!

Suzette70


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits sells C-60 for about $6 a can. It pays for itself every time I use it!!


----------

